# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Có một nơi như thế - Iceland thiên thần

## nguyetnt

STDLO - Ngày nay, thời đại của công nghệ, mọi ngã đường ngõ cụt của trái đất dường như không lọt qua khỏi tầm mắt của loài người. Từ Hy Mã Lập Sơn hoang sơ đến một Sahara khô cằn. Từ quần đảo Hawaii tận biển xa tới Bắc Cực lạnh giá…tất cả mọi nơi đều in dấu của loài người…

Tuy nhiên, còn đó vô vàn những khung cảnh tuyệt trần cứ ngỡ là bức tranh mà bạn chưa biết, trong đó vùng Đông Iceland là một ví dụ điển hình.




Với diện tích khu vực lên đến 15.700 km2, vùng Đông Iceland chiếm khoảng một phần sáu diện tích lãnh thổ quốc gia được ví như là thiên của sự sống, cả môi trường và thân thiện. Nơi đây cảnh sắc quanh năm trải qua những mảng màu tuyệt đẹp. Sắc xanh của hoa cỏ, sắc vàng của mùa thu hay sắc trắng của tuyết rơi…tất cả bao trùm lên một vùng đất mà bất cứ du khách nào đến đây cũng đều trầm trồ.








Đông Iceland được ví như là trung tâm năng lượng sạch, môi trường còn hoang sơ và đặc biệt con người nơi đây thân thiện. Du khách đến đây khám phá một môi trường sống hoàn toàn hoang dã, mọi hoạt động đều hướng tới bảo vệ sinh thái nơi đây… nào thế thì làm một chuyến đến đây thử tài trượt tuyết xem sao nhá !!!

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Tuyệt đẹp
thiên nhiên hùng vĩ thật

----------


## pigcute

Pic đầu nhìn thơ mộng thật
Đúng chất cổ tích

----------

